
Show HN: OctoCSS, Minimalistic “Fork Me on GitHub.” - muzzammildotxyz
https://github.com/muhammadmuzzammil1998/OctoCSS
======
wingerlang
The image seems to have white background while the triangle itself is kinda
light gray. The padding between the image and the sides of the triangle is
kinda off as well.

